# Bike gestohlen, bitte um Hilfe.....



## Deleted 54516 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

bitte um Mithilfe von euch.
Meinem Kumpel wurde am Sonntagmorgen vorm beim Ultra Bike in Kirchzarten,aus der Garage seiner Pension, sein Bergwerk Faunus LSD geklaut
Auf dem Oberrohr steht sein Name " Uwe Böhm "
Anzeige bei der Polizei ist gemacht.

Falls ihr was mitbekommt..., oder was gesehen habt,Info übers Forum an mich, oder per mail an ihn
Hier seine Emailadresse

[email protected]

DAnke vorab

PS: Gewohnt hat er in der Fußgängerzone bei der Metzgerei Föhrenbacher


----------

